# DIY BB press tool? Or options to install & remove



## Bills (Jun 13, 2009)

Anyone built a DIY BB press for a 92PF?

Have a new one coming and since this isn’t something expected to happen very often the tools seem $$ for one time use. Was thinking 1/2” all thread rod with wood blocks would probably work but just wanted to see what others have done.

I could go to the LBS if needed, but like to do my own work when I can.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

There's a hundred ways to hack this and a search can lead you to many different threads on the subject. The goal is to push the bearings in square, which sounds easy but it can be a challenge with a DIY press. As long as you push them in squarely you will get respectable life out of them.


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

Something like this:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mountain-B...ain-Bicycle-BB86-90-91-92-Bottom/323318165194

For my headset cups, I pieced together something similar from parts I had, plus a couple trips to the hardware store. Gotta keep the threaded rod well centered or it can pull the cup in unevenly.


----------



## R_Pierce (May 31, 2017)

The easiest way I have found to do it without any sort of press is to toss the bottom bracket in the freezer for 24 hours (assuming its a metal shell) and they will usually drop right in, and if not only takes a couple very light taps with a mallet.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

Rather than phaffing with threaded rod etc; why not just put the frame in a wood vice?


----------



## Bills (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks guys, my parts will arrive Monday so I will know more about what I am doing then. The ebay link was good, wouldn’t have thought to put a bearing into the build but it makes sense. Was thinking to try and get something that would hold the rod centered, like smaller washers or some type of spacer, just need the BB to see what would work.

Also have been told to freeze it, so I may have a DIY press ready and help the whole process by freezing.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

customfab said:


> T...The goal is to push the bearings in square, which sounds easy but it can be a challenge with a DIY press...


Some commercial BB presses don't do a good job of this either.



R_Pierce said:


> ...toss the bottom bracket in the freezer for 24 hours (assuming its a metal shell)....


It just needs to get close to whatever temp the freezer is, which only takes an hour or two. The thermal coefficient of plastics are much greater than that of steel or aluminum, so a BB with a plastic cup will shrink more, though it will basically be limited by the contained metal bearing. With PF BBs using plastic cups, the interference fit is tighter, so chilling it may not help as much.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Haggis said:


> Rather than phaffing with threaded rod etc; why not just put the frame in a wood vice?


I use my vice. It's a nice one that is big enough and opens wide enough. It's mounted to a hitch mount plate, so I can set it on the floor or slip it into the 2" receiver mounted on the side of the bench. (Sometimes I'll even slip it into the hitch of my SUV if I'm working outside - that flexibility is nice.) Press 1 cup in at a time.

I have a DIY threaded rod kit with headset adapters and big honkin' washers that I sometimes use as well. But the vice works 100% of the time!


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

06HokieMTB said:


> I use my vice. It's a nice one that is big enough and opens wide enough. It's mounted to a hitch mount plate, so I can set it on the floor or slip it into the 2" receiver mounted on the side of the bench. (Sometimes I'll even slip it into the hitch of my SUV if I'm working outside - that flexibility is nice.) Press 1 cup in at a time.
> 
> I have a DIY threaded rod kit with headset adapters and big honkin' washers that I sometimes use as well. But the vice works 100% of the time!


Yep, same. Doing one side at a time keeps everything perpendicular.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

Bills said:


> Anyone built a DIY BB press for a 92PF?


I have before and they suck... it worked but it still sucked. The only one that I kept as a shop tool is the crown race press, but that is just pvc pipe cut to length lol.

When a good press is this cheap, I don't bother with ghetto tooling. Pad the order to 49 bucks and get free shipping. CRC has a surprising amount of affordable but good tools like the steerer tube guide and the derailleur alignment tool.

X-Tools Headset Press Workshop Tool | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

^^Whoa. That's a seriously good price. If I didn't already have something I'd be all over that. Here's the one I use, which is also good quality. Comes with choice of cups or if you look at his other stuff, you can get an assortment. I grabbed it when they were running one of those coupons.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mountain-B...Bottom-Bracket-Installation-Tool/292513608164

To remove the old one I just made something like the DIY headset removers out of copper tubing from the hardware store.


----------



## Bills (Jun 13, 2009)

thesmokingman said:


> I have before and they suck... it worked but it still sucked. The only one that I kept as a shop tool is the crown race press, but that is just pvc pipe cut to length lol.
> 
> When a good press is this cheap, I don't bother with ghetto tooling. Pad the order to 49 bucks and get free shipping. CRC has a surprising amount of affordable but good tools like the steerer tube guide and the derailleur alignment tool.
> 
> X-Tools Headset Press Workshop Tool | Chain Reaction Cycles


I agree, like that tool and not too much. How is CRC for orders to the US? I may have made an order already....


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

I got that cutting guide and a star nut setter both for about 40% off from CRC. With other parts I was buying I got free shipping. Ordering from CRC has never been an issue for me (live in SoCal).

And for removing headset cups, if you have an old piece of metal closet rod you can make something like this:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Steel-Head...m=253791497122&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

Should work for BB cups? There are vids on how to make these tools on YT.


----------

